# Big Dog Shootout 2017



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The Hobby Stock race will be an IROC type race with handout cars. I believe that the new Auto World NASCARs will be used.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is I new Fairgrounds body that I did for the Shootout.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Pictures*

The race results can be seen here: Results & Standings - HOCOC Slot Car Racing
The IROC cars were stock AFX Mega G+ NASCARs.

Practice on the oval.









NEC podium.









Whelen Modified podium.









Jalopy podium.









Fairgrounds podium.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Great photos, Rich...

Are you using a flash at all for these close-ups?...

Thanks
'
John

Oh... One other thing...

I should know the answer, but is the lane spacing the same
all around the oval?...
.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The room lighting is often rather dim at Juniper, in addition I stop down on my camera to get a good depth of field which makes for slow shutter speeds. Most of the time the camera's anti-shake works well enough, but for podium shots I used to use a tripod. I got tired of lugging the tripod around, so now I use a speedlight. The great thing about a speedlight is that it knows where you are focused and it adjusts the flash accordingly.
The lane spacing on the oval is constant, the track is banked, which makes it look like the lanes pinch in the corners. As a side note Ed Bianchi, who built the track, now races with us.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks for the info, Rich...

John


----------

